# Needs Improvement



## Battou (Mar 29, 2009)

Taken with Kodak C-743 Easyshare





Bigger here

Not a new purchasse....Thankfully :lmao: but I've been meaning to get one of these shots for some time. I'm not too pleased with the results of this one but meh, for now.

Maybe later I'll draw some lines and add some names but since I plan to reshoot it with a few forgotten items it's a low priority.


----------



## Battou (Mar 29, 2009)

well, What's all there and what's not






I had a hell of a time with this, that damn little P-Shooter would not focus, I think I am going to have to use a real camera when I reshoot it  That way I'll be able to focus it.


----------



## compur (Mar 29, 2009)

Canon City!  Cool.


----------



## Battou (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks, Like I mentioned I forgot a handful of things in that one.

Also additionally I do want to do one with only Canon Equipment and exclude any third party stuffs.

After I got this shot I got to looking at that FDn 28mm....it just looks so out of place. Next time it's going onto one of the bodies and keep all silver breechlocks on the table. Hopefully the bayonet won't stand out so badly that way.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 30, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## Battou (Mar 30, 2009)

Mitica100 said:


> Looking good!




It would look better with some big red *L*s though. I'm constantly finding them on Ebay but don't have the money, just a pile of drool.


----------



## fred0000 (Mar 30, 2009)

to bad this isn't in classifieds  just kidding, I dont have the money at the moment, very nice gear though.


----------



## Battou (Mar 31, 2009)

fred0000 said:


> to bad this isn't in classifieds  just kidding, I dont have the money at the moment, very nice gear though.



Thanks, I have other systems that are not as well endowed (shall we say) that I will likely photograph like this once I get this one figures out. As far as classifieds, nah, I don't sell any of my gear as of yet, I am a horder. :mrgreen:


----------

